# Pyrography



## WOODIE13 (Jan 18, 2006)

Here is my most recent, started yesterday and just finished it up today.  This one took a little more time than I thought when I first started.

Pic without flash






Pic w/flash





Next adventure is a turkey or quail, can't make up my mind.

Any of you ever combine burning and carving in one piece?  Thinking about trying to do it in the near future.

Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow!  If I tried something like that, it would like I burned some wood on a plate.  Great job.

Kdog


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2006)

Now thats awsome. You got some talent there Bro.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

You ought too see the rainbow trout he done for me.

Its good too.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice......good job.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 19, 2006)

Kdog said:
			
		

> Wow!  If I tried something like that, it would like I burned some wood on a plate.  Great job.
> 
> Kdog


And I'd burn dow the house in the process.  VERY nice Woodie!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 19, 2006)

Just got to invest in the Nomex table cloth and you will be set. 

Appreciate the replies.  Home while the wife recoups so I have nothing but time on my hands.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 19, 2006)

Beautiful piece of work !! Now you have to do one of deer.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 19, 2006)

Working on a turkey right now.  Deer will follow, I am sure


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

Im telling yall I cant wait to get my rainbow Woodie post a pic of it!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 19, 2006)

Branch,
Here you go. 






You should be seeing it any day now.


----------



## Smiley (Jan 19, 2006)

*Thanks Again!*

This was my Christmas present from Woodie!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 19, 2006)

nice......


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 19, 2006)

Here is a gobbler I just got done burning on a 9 1/2" basswood scallop plate.  No sealer on it yet, thinking of hitting it with some gold or bronze leaf around the edges.  What do you all think?


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks woodie! I told Yall


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 20, 2006)

Awseome Trout after the fly!!!

How much $ do/would you charge for a trout scene?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2006)

That is some really impressive work!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 20, 2006)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:
			
		

> Awseome Trout after the fly!!!
> 
> How much $ do/would you charge for a trout scene?



Depending on what type of wood(plate/platter, slab w/bark etc) size and complexity is what I try to base it on.  A basic one starts at @ $30, plus shipping.

Hit me with a PM or email me at melvin.avis@us.army.mil and we could work something out.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

WOODIE13 said:
			
		

> Depending on what type of wood(plate/platter, slab w/bark etc) size and complexity is what I try to base it on.  A basic one starts at @ $30, plus shipping.


A Steal!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 20, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> A Steal!



You are too kind brother 

Let me know when you get it, should be tomorrow what the PO lady told me.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

Just telling the truth Woodie!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 20, 2006)

Pretty work, Woodie.

And that trout is WAY bigger than anything Branch has ever caught!


----------



## Kdog (Jan 21, 2006)

Woodie, I know you do great work, and $30+ is a small price to pay!!!!!

Branch, I trust that you checked NO!

Kdog


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 21, 2006)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Beautiful piece of work !! Now you have to do one of deer.



Here is a deer I did today on a piece of pine.  Been a while since I did one.







Does the pic look familiar?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 21, 2006)

WOODIE13 said:
			
		

> Here is a deer I did today on a piece of pine.  Been a while since I did one.  Does the pic look familiar?


Man that's nice!     Yes, it does look familiar...


----------

